# Linoleum Cage Floors



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I've noticed a lot of people are staring to use linoleum for their cage liners instead of bedding and putting a little "potty" in the bottom of the cage. For those of you who do this, how do you get it to stay down without them wanting to tear it up and does it make for an easier clean up than bedding? Does their pee seap through? I've been doing my reading up on potty training rats too and would like to give this a go... Well, I was just wondering. This seems like it might even be better for my allergies than the Ultra Carefresh... 

Thanks for your input 
Jess


----------



## Cashew1992 (May 18, 2012)

Hello! Didn't want to read and run but i'm using Lino tiles for the wooden shelves in my boys cage; I don't use it for the floor but i would if i heard it worked for other people. 

I bought a pack of the sticky back lino tiles from Poundland to see if it works out and my 3 haven't tried to chew it as of yet  They've only been in their new cage 8 days but there's not a single gnaw mark on it. I might invest in some nicer looking better fitting Lino if theres a sale on somewhere or just take more time on it next time. 

I just baby wipe them down in the morning and at night; its easy to spot clean as the pee stays in little puddles on the surface; I'm potty training mine at the moment and if it goes well i may try a lino bottom one week 

I'd love to know how it goes if anyone uses Lino from the main cage floor

Cashew1992


----------



## kyzer (Apr 28, 2013)

I used lino on the wooden cage shelves of my old cage. I used the sticky back ones that Cashew mentioned, and it seemed to work well for the first few weeks and my rats never bothered chewing on it. 

I spot cleaned a few times each day but unfortunately the pee did eventually sink into the wood underneath and the cage started to stink reeeally bad. The smell wouldn't go away no matter how much I cleaned the cage. I don't know if the sticky back on the lino had anything to do with the urine being absorbed easily though? 

If you have plastic shelves in your cage I would advise against using lino and just use fleece or towels. It will be much less hassle in the long run.


----------



## Nikkicole2509 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm actually in the middle of building a cage and I was wondering, what if you put contact paper on the wood first, then the tiles? This is what I planned on doing and I thought it may help out.


----------



## RattieQueen (Jun 22, 2013)

I have used fleece on my wire cage and the cage stinks within 2 days, so I'm looking to linoleum and it will be easier to clean. You said it seeped through the linoleum, does the linoleum absorb much smell?


----------

